# Looking For Screen Door Slide



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

At an RV show today I saw a clear plastic slide on the screen door. What made it different from others I have seen and very appealing to me was that the opener was a small round cup like shape that had a spring inside it. About the size of a soda can. When inside the rv you pulled down on the round cup handle and the it opened the door. It was great or so I thought. Has anyone seen anything like this? I'm not interested in that little black toggle you can add. My SIL has one and I'm not impressed with it at all. Thanks.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

They have this clear one, at CW:
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/replacement-screen-door-slides/1858
Couldn't tell if it was what you wanted or not.
Darlene


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

mountainlady56 said:


> They have this clear one, at CW:
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/replacement-screen-door-slides/1858
> Couldn't tell if it was what you wanted or not.
> Darlene


Saw that, and it would work but it's not what I saw at the RV show. DH says just head over to Pete's and ask them for one. They must know. But I thought I would rather just come here and ask first. Thank you.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They don't fit the older screen doors.

Almost all the new trailers use the door opener now, but the plexiglass piece is usually shorter than the old style white slide.

I tried to put the new style into mine, and it as about an inch too short.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> They don't fit the older screen doors.
> 
> Almost all the new trailers use the door opener now, but the plexiglass piece is usually shorter than the old style white slide.
> 
> I tried to put the new style into mine, and it as about an inch too short.


Might I ask where you got yours. Just on the off chance it would fit my trailer? Thanks.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

susan/vt said:


> They don't fit the older screen doors.
> 
> Almost all the new trailers use the door opener now, but the plexiglass piece is usually shorter than the old style white slide.
> 
> I tried to put the new style into mine, and it as about an inch too short.


Might I ask where you got yours. Just on the off chance it would fit my trailer? Thanks.
[/quote]
Wanted to add that I found out that they are made by a company called Lippert. I am in touch with them. They asked for some information to be found on my door. The RV is in storage so hopefully once it's out of storage, I will be able to order something. If I can, and if it fits and all that, I will share.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

susan/vt said:


> They don't fit the older screen doors.
> 
> Almost all the new trailers use the door opener now, but the plexiglass piece is usually shorter than the old style white slide.
> 
> I tried to put the new style into mine, and it as about an inch too short.


Might I ask where you got yours. Just on the off chance it would fit my trailer? Thanks.
[/quote]

From a Rep....

I work for a dealership, and wanted to try the new slide. Turns out the doors are proportioned differently, and if it didn't come with that slide from factory, it won't fit.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> They don't fit the older screen doors.
> 
> Almost all the new trailers use the door opener now, but the plexiglass piece is usually shorter than the old style white slide.
> 
> I tried to put the new style into mine, and it as about an inch too short.


Might I ask where you got yours. Just on the off chance it would fit my trailer? Thanks.
[/quote]

From a Rep....

I work for a dealership, and wanted to try the new slide. Turns out the doors are proportioned differently, and if it didn't come with that slide from factory, it won't fit.
[/quote]

They will probably sell you the whole door...


----------

